# Weekly competition 2012-27



## Mike Hughey (Jul 3, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F2 R U F U' F2 U
*2. *F U' R2 F' U R' U2 R'
*3. *R F' R U' R2 F R U'
*4. *R' F' R U' R U' F
*5. *R2 U F2 R' U2 R' U R' U

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 L' B2 L B2 F2 L2 F2 L' F2 R' U B' F U2 F' L' U' B' D2
*2. *L D2 B' U2 F' R2 B' L D' B' R2 U2 R2 F2 B2 U D L2 D R2 L2
*3. *D F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U R2 U R2 U F D R' D2 L U2 B2 D B' F'
*4. *B U2 F' R D F D B' R D2 F D2 F2 U2 F U2 B' U2 L2
*5. *D2 R2 D F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D U' F' R2 D2 F R' U' F' U L R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 B2 Uw L D2 F D2 U' B' Fw' U' B2 L2 Fw' Rw' R' Fw U L2 Fw' Rw R2 B2 Rw' U2 B Fw Uw' Rw F L2 B' L Rw2 U2 B2 Uw' L2 Rw' Fw2
*2. *D F2 Rw' Fw' Rw' F2 U2 L2 Rw U Rw B' R D' B' D Uw L' Rw B' Uw2 L2 Rw2 R F2 Uw2 L' Rw2 Uw2 Fw Uw F' Uw' R' U R2 D R U' Fw'
*3. *Fw2 Uw' R B' Fw' F2 Uw2 R2 D2 Uw' U' B2 R' B L' R Fw R Fw L Rw2 U Fw2 F' Uw L' B F Uw' U Rw2 F' D' B2 Fw Uw U2 Fw2 D' U2
*4. *B2 F' L Fw L F' Rw R2 D L B Uw U2 Rw D' B' F' D' F2 L2 R B' Rw' F L2 F2 R F R F2 Rw' U' F U2 B2 D' R' U2 Fw R
*5. *F2 L Uw2 L D2 L' Fw2 U2 Fw2 D' U' B2 F' L2 Fw D' U2 B2 L' D' F U L' U2 B F D U L' F Rw B2 Fw F' D' B Fw' F' U' F

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw' Fw2 F' L' R' Dw U' L B2 F' D' Bw' Rw2 D' Fw Dw Rw' Uw' Bw' Fw' F' L Dw' L2 Fw L2 Rw' R F Lw2 D' Rw R D' Rw' D2 Rw2 F Dw2 B Rw' B2 Uw' R' Bw2 Lw2 F' U F2 U Fw' R' F' Uw Rw' Uw B2 Lw2 Bw L'
*2. *D2 F2 R' D' Dw Lw Uw' U2 F2 Lw' Rw Fw Lw R2 B' L' F L F D2 Dw B D Bw Dw Lw' D B2 Bw L' D B2 Rw' F2 Dw' Fw2 L' Bw' Fw2 D' Dw' Rw R2 D' Uw' Bw Lw Fw U' L F2 D2 Dw2 U Fw Rw D2 Rw F D2
*3. *D2 Lw Rw2 R D' Uw U L' Lw U L2 B' L Lw' Bw' Lw B Fw F D F Rw' Bw' Fw' L' Dw U2 Rw D Uw L' R2 B Bw2 F L B F Uw' U2 Fw F2 Uw F Lw' B Fw' F2 U' B2 Fw' Rw' Dw' Lw2 U2 Bw' F2 R' Bw2 Dw'
*4. *B' Lw' Rw' B' F Dw2 Bw' L' Dw' Fw' Lw2 D2 Lw Bw Fw F' Dw2 Uw' Bw Rw' U' R2 F Dw' Uw2 R2 D Uw' Bw' Lw2 Rw D Lw2 R Uw' U R' Uw2 Lw' Uw2 Rw' R Bw2 Lw' Dw' Bw2 R2 Uw L Rw Bw' F R' D U R2 D' L Lw Dw
*5. *D Dw' Uw B' Bw2 Fw2 R Bw Dw Bw2 Lw' F Dw2 R Uw2 B Bw2 L Fw' F U' Bw2 U2 B Dw2 Bw U B U B Fw2 F Rw2 Dw' Uw' Fw' R2 Fw Lw Dw U Lw Rw D' Lw2 D2 Dw2 Uw' R D' U' Bw2 D Dw2 U2 Rw2 Dw' L2 Uw Rw

*6x6x6*
*1. *3F2 D 2B2 2L F L2 2D 3F2 U' R2 D 3R R' 3F2 L' 3U' 3F' 2F2 3U B R2 2F 2D2 2U2 3R 2U R' 3F' L' F 2R' B 2U 2F' F 2D' L2 2F2 F' 3U2 R B2 3F' 3R2 R2 B 2L 3R 2F2 D2 U 2B' D R' U2 B' 3F R' 2B' 2D' 3U 2U2 2L' 2R2 R' D' 3U R' 3U' U'
*2. *2F2 R2 2F' 2D 3U F 2D' 2R' 2B' 3R B 2R' 2F2 2L' R 2B 2F2 2R2 D 3U 2F2 U' B2 L' 2U' 2L2 D2 F D2 2D2 2R' B 3R B' L2 F2 3U' 2U2 U L 2B 2U2 3F R' 3U2 3R 2R2 U 3R' 2R 2D2 2F 3U' F' 3U' 2U2 2F2 D' 3F' 2L 2B' 3F F' R D2 B' 2D2 3R2 2R2 D2
*3. *2U 2F2 2D2 3U 2L' 3R2 2R2 R2 2D2 L2 R' B 2F R D' 2B2 2R' 2B' L' 3R2 F' 2U 2R U2 2F' F2 U' 2R F' 2U U 3R R F' 3R2 B2 L' 2L 3F' D L' F' D 2B' 2F2 2L2 B2 2B' 3F' F2 2D2 2F F 3R' 2D2 L2 3U2 2L R2 2F' L 3R 2R' 2B 3U2 2U2 2B' F U' 2R
*4. *2D2 F2 D2 2L' B 2L2 2R B U2 R2 3U B' 2R2 D' 2R' R2 3U2 R2 2U2 L2 2U2 2L2 3R' 2D 3U' 3R 3F 2L2 2U B2 R' 2B2 3F' 2F' F' 2U' R2 D' 3F' 2L2 3R' R2 B D 3U2 F L2 2L B2 2L D2 B' D 2L2 F2 3U2 U2 F 3R2 2B' F D2 2U2 L' 3R2 2R' R2 2B2 U F'
*5. *U2 3R B 2R' R' B' F2 2R' 3U2 2U L2 3F' 2D F2 L2 R' 2B' 2D2 2F 2R' 2B 2U' 2B' L' 3R' 2R' F U 2L2 3R' B2 3F2 2F2 F' 3R' D 3U' 2U B2 L' B 2U' 2B' L' 3R' 2R 3F 2D2 3U 2U2 F2 2R' B2 3F2 F2 L' R2 3U 2B2 3F' 2R 3U 2L2 2F' 2L' 3R2 R' D L F

*7x7x7*
*1. *3U L R 2D' F' 2D2 3F 2F2 3U 2L' R' 3F2 F2 2L 3L U 2R2 B' 2D' B F D 3D R D' 3D U 2B2 2R' D2 3F2 2F F2 2D2 F 2D2 3L' B' 2B 2F' F' L2 2L' 2D' 3U 3B 3F2 3D' 2L' 3D F 3D' 2F2 2D' 3U' U2 L2 2F2 3L 2D 3B2 3L' 3F' 2D2 3D2 3F' U2 3R' 3B 3R2 D' F2 U2 3B2 3L 2U2 2R2 2F2 U2 2F' 2U 2R' D2 3U' 3B 2L 2U' F' 2R2 3F 3L 3R' R2 F' 3L 3D' L2 3R' B 3R'
*2. *3U2 B' 2R' R' D2 R2 3D U2 3B' 3R 3B2 2D 3U 2L2 3R 3D' 2R' 3B' 3U 2F 3D2 2B2 3B' 3L2 3R' 3F' 2D2 L' 2L2 3R2 U' B R 3U 2U L 3R 2D' 3U' 2U' U 3F' 3R2 2D' 2F 3U' 3B' 3L' B2 2L2 3R2 2B' 3B2 2R 2D' 3L 3F F2 D 2U' U2 2B2 3B2 R2 B' 2D2 L 2L2 R' F' 2L' D' 2D2 2R 2B2 F' 2L' 2B' 2F F' 3D2 3F 2D2 B2 3R' 2D L' 2D2 2L' D L' 2U2 L' 2L' 3R' R2 3U2 2R' D2 3D2
*3. *2U' U2 B 3L' 3D2 3B' D 3R' 3D2 3R 2F' 2L2 3U2 3B2 F' 3U' U 3L2 2R' D2 3B L2 3R R 2B2 3F 3R2 B' D2 F' 2L' D F L2 R' 2U 3L 2R' 2B2 3D' 2U2 U' 3B' 2U' 3R 2B2 3B2 2D 2L U2 3L2 B 3R2 R2 F L' D2 3D2 L 2L' 3R 2D2 2U2 L2 2L' 3R' R U2 3R' U 3L' 3R 2B 3B' 3F 2F2 2R B2 L2 3R' 2D' B2 F2 D2 U2 3L2 2B' F' 2D' 2R2 D 2L' 3L' 3B' 2U2 2L' 2F 2R2 B2 2B2
*4. *2B' R D 3D2 3U2 U' 3R' U 3L 2R2 B 3B 2D2 3D2 R B' D2 3U2 U 2L 2D2 R' 3B2 3D' 2U 2B' 2R B 2D2 R' 3U2 B 2B 3F 3D2 3U2 2U 2B' 3D B2 D 3L' 2R 3B' L' 2L' R 3D' L2 2D 2L2 3L' 2U' 2R R' D2 2D' U' F' U 3R' 2F U' 3F 3R' 2D' U2 B2 3L2 U F2 3L' D 3B 3L2 D B2 3L B2 2B2 3F 2R 3U' 2U' F2 3D' L 3L' B 3B2 3L R 2D U 3B2 U 2B' 2U2 2R2 3F2
*5. *2D 3D' 3B' R2 3D' 3R' F' R 2U' R2 U' 3F 3R' B' 2L F' D2 2L' F' R2 B 2B2 F L2 U B2 3B L2 3L 3B2 U F2 3L' F2 3L' 3D B2 2F D' 2D 2F L 2F' 3R F 2D 2L 3R2 2D 2U' 2B 3B2 3R 2R 2F' L2 2D' 2R R' 2D2 3R2 2R2 F' L' 2R2 D' 2B' 3F L' 3L2 D' 2R2 2F' 2U' 3R 3U L' 3D' L' D' B2 F2 U2 2B L' 2R B2 3F' F 3U 2U U2 2F L' U 2L' 3L2 2D 3L 2D'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R' U' R F2 R F2 U2 R
*2. *U2 R' U R U2 R2 F2 R' U2
*3. *R' F U2 F2 R U' F U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F2 L B2 L' B2 R' B2 R2 D2 R' B U2 B' D B L' D R' D U
*2. *F2 L2 U L2 R2 D' L2 D F2 U' F2 L' U2 B R' F U2 R2 F2 U' R'
*3. *L2 U R2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 R2 U' B L' B F2 L' B' R D R' U

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 Uw' B U' L Rw2 Uw L' B' Rw' F2 Rw' B F2 R' D' Uw' Rw' Uw2 U' R' Fw L Uw2 B2 Fw2 D' Rw2 B Fw' R Uw R D2 B' Fw2 R D Uw2 F2
*2. *Rw2 D U2 Rw D Uw2 U Rw R2 B' F D U L B2 Uw' Fw' F2 Uw Rw2 U B Fw' D' Fw Rw F' Rw' R' Uw' U' Fw L' Fw' L R2 D L Rw2 R'
*3. *Rw2 B L B L R2 F2 D' Uw2 U' B Uw' U' F' R' Uw F2 U' Rw D' L' Uw2 Fw' R2 D' B' Uw2 Fw2 L2 Rw2 R B L R' D Uw U' Fw D U2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' Bw' Uw' B2 Lw2 R Uw' U Lw' Rw B Fw' F' Dw Uw' Rw Bw L' Dw2 U2 Bw D' L' Rw Dw' U' Lw Rw' U' Bw' Rw R2 Fw D2 Lw2 D' U' Rw Dw2 R2 U2 R' Uw2 F2 Lw' D' R' D Bw Rw Dw2 B2 Dw L' Rw' Bw Lw2 Fw D2 L2
*2. *Fw' Dw Uw2 Rw2 Dw' R' U Bw2 D' B Bw L Rw Fw' F Lw2 F Uw2 B Bw2 F' Rw' R' Dw' Uw' Fw Dw2 Lw Rw2 F' Dw F2 D' Fw2 U Lw' D Uw2 B' Bw' Fw2 Rw2 R' D2 R2 Fw D Uw' F' Uw' U2 Fw2 R' D2 Uw2 U B' Bw' F2 Dw
*3. *U2 Bw' Rw' Dw B' L' Lw Rw Uw' Rw' D Uw U' Fw Rw Dw' Uw' U' Fw2 Lw D' Fw Dw2 U2 B D' B2 Bw' R' D2 U' B2 Bw D2 Fw Lw' R' D' Uw2 B2 Lw' Rw2 Fw2 R2 F' Lw2 Rw2 Uw' U Bw' L2 F' U2 B Bw Fw L2 Dw Rw' U

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F2 D 3U 2U' 3R 2U2 2L 3R R' F 2L2 F 2L 2B 3F 2L2 3R' R' 2D 2L2 2R2 D 2B' R2 U2 B2 F 2D2 3U' 3F' 2L' R2 U2 F2 3U 3R2 B 3R' 2B 2F' U' R2 B2 2F 2R 2F' 3U R 2F2 R' 3U' B U 2R' D 2D2 2U' 2R' 3U2 2U' R2 U' F2 D 2D2 2R2 D 3R2 3F' F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B2 3B 2R2 3D 3B2 2L2 3D 3L R' 3U 3L' 2R' 2B' 2U' 2R' 2B 2L2 2B' R D' 2D L' 2L' 3F2 D 2L' B L' 2L' 2B 3B' 3R' 3U' R2 B 3D2 2R 3F F2 3R 2B' 3B2 2U' 2F 2L' 3R 2R' D 3D 2U' U 2L' B2 D' 2U2 U' 3B2 2F L2 R' 2B F' U2 B 2B2 3L' 3B 2F' F' D' 2L 3B' R2 F' 2L2 2D F L 3L2 3U2 3B L' R' 2B 3B 2F' F 2L2 2F 2L2 3D 3R 2D' 2L 3D' 3F' 3D' 3L2 2R' 3D'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 U' F2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 U R2 B U F' L' U' F' D' U2 F' U
*2. *L2 R2 D R2 D2 U R2 D2 B2 U' F2 R' B2 R D' B2 D2 R' B' D2 R'
*3. *R2 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 D' R U' L D L' R' U B L' U
*4. *U' R2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 F' D2 L2 U R' D' L B' U L
*5. *F R2 U2 L2 R2 F' D2 R2 F U2 L' D B2 F R2 U B R2 D R'
*6. *F2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 R' F L R' U L B2 L' U' F2
*7. *B2 U B2 L' B' R' L2 U' B' U' L2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 B2
*8. *U L2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 D R F L2 B D U' L' F' D' F D2
*9. *D L U2 B R D L' U' R2 U L2 F R2 B2 L2 B' L2 U2 D2 B' L2
*10. *R2 U2 R2 U B2 U F2 D R2 U2 B' D' L R' F' R U' R D L
*11. *B2 D' F2 D U2 B2 D R2 D' R2 U2 L' D' R2 D2 F R' D L' B2 U
*12. *R2 B2 F2 R F2 L D2 L B2 D2 U2 F U2 B' D B' L' U' L F
*13. *R2 F R D B2 R' U2 D' L U2 F2 R2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 U'
*14. *B2 L B2 R U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R' F D2 B' R' U B' L R2 U2 L' U2
*15. *U2 L2 F' D2 B' R2 B D2 U2 L2 B2 R' U L2 F L' F' D L2 R2 F'
*16. *U2 L2 U' L2 D' U' B2 L2 D2 U' B U' L B' R2 U' B D2 L' U
*17. *L R' U2 R' D2 L' B2 U2 R' F2 U2 F D R' F2 U2 R' B D2 L2 U'
*18. *B2 F' U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F' L2 U2 F' L' U R D' L R D2 R D B
*19. *F2 D2 L2 R2 U R2 D U2 R2 B2 U' B D' U2 L2 B' L B' U2 F U
*20. *U' R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 U B2 F2 R' B D' L2 D' F2 D' U' L2 R'
*21. *L2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' L F2 R D' R B U' B2 D2 F'
*22. *D2 B2 R2 B' F2 D2 F L2 F2 L2 D2 L' F D2 B' R2 D U F2 L' D'
*23. *U B D2 R U2 F2 B' R U' F L' U' B2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 D F2
*24. *R2 D2 F2 U B2 U R2 B2 R2 U F2 L' D F' U B D' L F2 D' R'
*25. *B2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 D U L2 U' F U2 F2 L B U2 R' U2 R2 U2
*26. *R2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 R2 U' F R B' R F L' D' L B2 D2
*27. *R2 U L2 B L F B2 R D F' U2 F2 R' U2 L' U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2
*28. *D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L B2 F2 D2 L U L' B R2 D' F2 U B D' R
*29. *B' U2 L2 F R2 B2 U2 B' D2 B R2 U' B2 D2 R F D F2 U' F2 U2
*30. *U2 F2 D2 F R2 U2 R2 B' R2 F U F2 D F U' L' D' L2 F R'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B L2 F U2 R' F2 U' L D R' F2 B2 R D2 R L2 B2 D2 R
*2. *R' D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R' F2 R2 B2 D' R' B' U2 L' B D L F'
*3. *U L2 F2 L2 R2 D L2 D' L2 U2 R2 F' L' U B' U2 L' F D' F U
*4. *F2 B' U' R' F' B2 U D2 F' B2 D' B2 D L2 D2 R2 U' R2 U'
*5. *B' L2 F U2 F R2 B2 L2 F' R2 D2 U L2 U2 R' D U' R' U B' R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 D L2 R2 D' L2 U R2 B2 L2 R' F U' R2 B2 F2 D2 U F2 L'
*2. *L F2 R F2 U2 L' U2 B2 L' R2 F2 D' U F' U' B' L U2 B' D B
*3. *R2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 R B U' F2 U2 B F L' U2 F' R'
*4. *R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' B' F' L' B2 U' R2 B2 R U F D'
*5. *L2 U L2 D L2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 R D2 B' F L B2 F D' R D

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 F' R2 B2 D2 R2 B' U2 B' R2 U2 L' D' L2 B' L U' F2 U L
*2. *U B2 D F2 D U2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 L D L B' D2 F2 R B' D2
*3. *F2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 R' D' F' D B2 U' F U' R'
*4. *B2 L2 D U R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' B' R' B L' B U2 L' U L2 F
*5. *F2 R2 U R B' U' L' U L2 F' U2 L2 F2 B2 R' U2 B2 D2 B2 R'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U F2 L2 U' F2 D L2 U' R2 D' R' D2 L2 D' F D' R U2 F U' R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F R U2 R U R2 F2 R'
*3. *L2 R2 D2 U' F2 U B2 R2 D L2 B R' D F' L2 F L' U B' R'
*4. *D' Rw Uw L D Uw U2 Rw' F2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw U' Fw2 D' U B2 Fw2 F' R' D L' Uw2 R' D B Uw2 B Rw2 D Rw' U Fw Rw' F2 D2 B F' D U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R F2 R U2 F' U' F U
*3. *U' L D' L2 U' B R F U' D' F' R2 U2 F' D2 F2 L2 B U2 B' L2
*4. *B2 U L2 Uw' Fw2 F2 Rw F' Uw2 U2 L Uw2 U2 Fw D' L' D2 Rw' U2 Rw2 R2 B2 F Uw2 Rw' R U Rw2 D U B Rw D2 Fw Uw2 F2 R' D2 R2 U
*5. *Lw' Dw' Lw2 D' Dw2 Bw2 Rw2 D' U R2 Dw' F' Lw' Rw R F' Dw2 Uw Rw Bw' Lw Bw2 Dw Bw2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw U2 Rw Fw2 F' Rw B' F D' Uw L Fw F2 U Bw2 L B Bw' D' U2 Fw2 F2 R2 B' Fw2 U B' Rw' Dw' Uw2 R' Dw' R' Bw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=-3 / dUdU u=6,d=-4 / ddUU u=-4,d=3 / UdUd u=-3,d=0 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=0 / UddU
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=-5 / dUdU u=-3,d=-5 / ddUU u=1,d=-5 / UdUd u=5,d=6 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-4 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=2,d=2 / dUdU u=-2,d=0 / ddUU u=2,d=5 / UdUd u=0,d=2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-3 / dddU
*4. *UUdd u=6,d=-2 / dUdU u=1,d=-4 / ddUU u=-3,d=-2 / UdUd u=-3,d=2 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=2 / dUdd
*5. *UUdd u=3,d=2 / dUdU u=-3,d=-4 / ddUU u=2,d=6 / UdUd u=1,d=-4 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-1 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R' L' R B R U' L l r' u
*2. *L U' B' L' B' R U' l' r b u
*3. *U L U' L U B' R' U' r' b' u
*4. *U R L' U R' U' L U l r' u
*5. *L R' L' U B' U L B R l' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (0, 2) / (-2, -2)
*2. *(-3, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (-2, -1) /
*3. *(-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, 1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (-2, 6) / (0, 5)
*4. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (-1, 5) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, -3) / (-3, 2)
*5. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, -4) / (-4, 3) /

*Skewb*
*1. *R U' D' L' U L' U'
*2. *R L' R' U R' D U R L'
*3. *R' D' U D' R' U L' R U'
*4. *L' R' D' L' U' L' U' D' R' U'
*5. *U' R U D L D R


----------



## jonlin (Jul 3, 2012)

Pyraminx:9.93, 12.13, 7.98, 9.75, 7.02
Avg: 9.22


----------



## KCuber (Jul 3, 2012)

3x3 Average of 5: 11.53 1. 12.14 2. (10.70) 3. 11.12 4. (12.76) 5. 11.32 
3x3 OH Average of 5: 21.07 1. 21.11 2. 20.31 3. (23.51) 4. (19.97) 5. 21.79


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 3, 2012)

Spoiler: FMC : 32 moves



Scramble : U F2 L2 U' F2 D L2 U' R2 D' R' D2 L2 D' F D' R U2 F U' R' 
Solution : D' R' F' D' B2 L R' D' L' B2 R' F R B2 R' F' U2 L' U' B' U' B2 L2 B' L U' L' U B' U2 B U

Skeleton : 

D' R' F' D' B2 L R' D' R' // 2x2x3
L' U2 L' U' B' U' B2 L2 B' // F2L-1
L U' L' U B' U2 B U' // Leave 3 corners

Insertion : B2 R' F R B2 R' F' R. This goes in between the L' and the R' separating the first 2 lines, with their positions in the skeleton switched.



Yay.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 3, 2012)

*2x2 BLD:* 16.85, 16.36, 12.70 = *12.70*
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, 36.92, 43.45 = *36.92*


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 3, 2012)

2x2: 7.77, 5.72, 8.59, 5.71, 7.56 = 7.02
3x3: 13.81, 15.19, 14.51, 14.23, 13.39 = 14.18
4x4: 1:01.60, 1:23.82, 49.52, 57.40, 56.42 = 58.48
5x5: 1:29.28, 1:43.59, 1:33.36, 1:30.81, 1:42.04 = 1:35.40
6x6: 4:04.83, 3:46.31, 3:25.57, 3:13.40, 4:13.47 = 3:45.57
7x7:
2-4: 1:24.03
2-5: 2:50.28
3x3 OH: 29.58, 32.08, 22.73, 21.50, 30.09 = 27.47
Megaminx: 1:27.77, 1:37.03, 1:36.90, 1:28.18, 1:23.44 = 1;30.95


----------



## mande (Jul 3, 2012)

3x3 FMC: 35 moves
 average for me now



Spoiler



Solution: F2 R' F2 R B2 R' F2 R B U2 B R F L' U' L' U2 B2 L U' B L' B' U' L' U L U' F U2 R U' R' F' U'

Explanation:
2x2x2: F2 *** B' U2 B R F
2x2x3: L U' L' U2 B2
F2L: U' L' U L U' F (U F')
Leave 3 corners: (F U) R U' R' F' U'
Insert at *** to cancel 1 move: R' F2 R B2 R' F2 R B2



3x3: 19.49, (16.32), 17.68, 20.05, (20.79) = 19.07
Bad

3x3 BLD: 2:45.06, 2:14.01, 2:12.52 = 2:12.52
Good


----------



## Neo63 (Jul 4, 2012)

I used the timer and somehow the results were not submitted even though I definitely pressed the submit button. Had to redo with reverse scramble and manually type in the result.


----------



## Sillas (Jul 4, 2012)

2x2: (5.37), (7.38), 6.90, 7.30, 6.86 = 7.02
3x3: 17.57, 16.54, (19.37), (15.83), 17.41 = 17.17
OH: 32.04, (32.98), (26.40), 31.47, 31.66 = 31.72


----------



## mycube (Jul 5, 2012)

WOWOWOWOWOW



sub1 match the scramble!!!

1:03.34 (1:12.19) (50.16) 54.84 54.53 = 57.97
the 50 is single-pb!
what's UWR?


----------



## Radityo (Jul 5, 2012)

3x3 = (12.65), 11.72, 11.70, (9.14), 12.63 = 12.02
OH = 20.15, (17.42), 17.79, 21.58, (24.13) = 19.84
4x4 = 59.56, 58.57, (59.75), (52.79), 55.89 = 58.01
BLD = 1:44.47, (1:40.98), (DNF(1:49.17))
WF = (1:48.72), 1:37.96, 1:43.69, 1:32.42, (1:24.47) = 1:38.02
Magic = 1.39, 1.38, (1.29), 1.36, (1.87) = 1.37


----------



## arcio1 (Jul 5, 2012)

*3x3:*
26.88, 26.83, 24.77, (31.55), (23.14) = *26.16* 
*3x3 OH:*
47.45, (55.92), (36.08), 49.15, 41.26 = *45.95*
*MegaMinx:*
(2:13.77), 2:08.86, (1:54.12), 2:10.53, 2:05.27 = *2:08.22*

Everything slooooow.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 5, 2012)

mycube said:


> what's UWR?



The best average this year was 54.61 by Jaysammey777.

Best single on the old speedcubing.com was Tim Sun with 42.44. Milán Baticz there claimed a 51 second average.

You're doing pretty well!


----------



## calebcole203 (Jul 6, 2012)

3x3: (45.47), 38.77, 44.43, 37.42, (35.33) = 40.21

3x3 with feet (my first avg of 5): (7:35.25), 7:19.67, (5:55.06 PB), 7:34.39, 7:21.39 = 7:25.15
The 5:55.06 (petrus) was sune OLL and L-perm (one of the few PLL's I know).


----------



## PM 1729 (Jul 7, 2012)

*3x3:*24.12, 22.83, (25.36), 20.98, (20.46)=*22.64*

Better than expected.

*3x3 OH:*(33.70), 35.34, 38.66, (44.49), 37.67=*37.22*

Pretty good.


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 7, 2012)

OH: 14.20, 13.98, 17.88, 14.13, 12.93 = 14.10


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jul 8, 2012)

*3x3 BLD*
1:06.52, 40.53, DNF(1:25.58) = *40.53* 

PB and could've been sub-40. Was really unexpected, and I didn't even think I'd get anything near that as these were the first 3 bld solves I've done in a week. If I turned faster it could've been a 38/39 or sth. Still pretty good tho


----------



## rona3 (Jul 8, 2012)

*2x2 *- 7.69, 7.74, 8.50, (5.12), (9.68)= 7.98
*3x3 *- (19.19), 21.89, 22.98, (27.06), 20.52= 21.80
*4x4 *- (1:49.89), 1:34.96, 1:44.52, 1:30.42, (1:18.02)= 1:36.63
*5x5 *– (3:21.16), (3:50.16), 3:22.97, 3:21.25, 3:39.16= 3:27.79
*3x3 OH* - (DNF), 1:01.87, 42.86, 53.10, (38.08) = 51.13
*FMC *– 48 (PB)
*2x2+3x3+4x4 Relay* - 2:26.31
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5 Relay* – 5:42.52


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 9, 2012)

*2x2* - (8.94), 10.26, 11.97, (47.98), 11.92 = *11.38*
*3x3* - 34.89, (36.37), 35.50, (31.07), 31.41 = *33.93*
*4x4* - 3:04.22, (2:12.76), 3:04.69, 2:29.73, (3:17.09) = *2:52.88*
*5x5* - (5:58.20), 6:38.01, 6:33.90, (6:46.57), 6:39.00 = *6:36.97*
*6x6* - (16:15.90), 13:47.27, 12:52.96, 14:16.42, (12:37.47) = *13:38.88*
*7x7* - 25:02.00, (26:11.03), (21:20.07), 24:48.73, 21:42.75 = *23:51.16*
*3x3 One Handed* - 1:28.12, 1:40.19, (2:04.93), (1:27.39), 1:35.17 = *1:34.49*
*3x3 Match the Scramble* - 6:54.37, 7:16.09, (7:28.16), 4:21.75, (3:35.22) = *6:10.74*
*3x3 Fewest Moves - 67*
*2x2+3x3+4x4 Relay - 3:48.55
2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5 Relay - 11:07.79*


----------



## Zaterlord (Jul 9, 2012)

3x3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, 11:12.15 = 11:12.15
3x3x3 OH: 1:00.58, (1:21.62), (48.03), 58.91, 1:05.68 = 1:01.72
2x2x2: (9.31), 8.68, 6.58, 7.70, (3.63) = 7.65
3x3x3: 23.98, (23.52), (26.49), 24.41, 24.83 =24.40

Everything except 2x2x2 was a lot better than my old PB's.


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 10, 2012)

These are results I had done but when I clicked on submit this week's stuff had been taken down so I'm not sure if these are on the website.

*5x5* : (3:11.43), (2:50.76), 2:58.14, 2:56.13, 3:04.20 = *2:59.49*. The only solve on the website is the first one because I submitted it and did all the rest at a later time.
*3BLD* : DNF, DNF, 3:00.41 = *3:00.41* blehhhh.
*4BLD* : DNF, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
*MBLD : 2/2 in 8:40.98*
*OH* : 37.12, (40.56), (33.10), 33.76, 36.12 = *35.67*
*Feet* : 5:24.76, (5:47.91), 4:54.10, 5:11.33, (4:48.16) = *5:10.06*
*MTS* : 1:12.09, (1:04.87), (1:16.74), 1:14.90, 1:07.91 = 1:11.63


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 10, 2012)

Preliminary results: congratulations to yoinneroid, Muhammad and Mike

*2x2x2*(39)

 3.10 CuberMan
 3.21 yoinneroid
 3.53 Unnoticed
 3.62 Muhammad Jihan
 3.62 mycube
 3.85 Andrejon
 4.22 Neo63
 4.33 Hendry cahyadi
 4.35 Jaycee
 4.45 antoineccantin
 4.73 dinostef
 4.82 Maxelino
 4.88 yohanestheda
 4.92 zaki
 5.01 riley
 5.12 PandaCuber
 5.32 FinnGamer
 5.59 Andri Maulana
 5.63 Alcuber
 5.95 comamycube
 6.08 bryson azzopard
 6.13 MeshuggahX
 6.28 Guti
 6.66 djwcoco
 6.98 Mike Hughey
 7.02 Sillas
 7.02 JianhanC
 7.16 Kenneth Svendson
 7.18 Mikel
 7.51 Schmidt
 7.54 uvafan
 7.65 Zaterlord
 7.84 nickvu2
 7.98 rona3
 8.02 YddEd
 11.35 ScubeH
 11.38 DuffyEdge
 15.94 hfsdo
 16.99 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(48)

 9.42 Muhammad Jihan
 9.60 Jdegotta
 10.40 yoinneroid
 10.99 CuberMan
 10.99 Hendry cahyadi
 11.11 Andrejon
 11.53 KCuber
 12.02 Radityo
 12.05 Neo63
 12.31 riley
 12.47 mycube
 12.48 dinostef
 12.90 Unnoticed
 14.18 JianhanC
 14.29 zaki
 15.29 yohanestheda
 15.65 Jaycee
 16.06 Andri Maulana
 16.32 PandaCuber
 16.90 Kukuh Trisna
 17.17 Sillas
 17.72 FinnGamer
 17.89 Maxelino
 18.00 MeshuggahX
 18.23 toma
 19.07 mande
 19.21 Kenneth Svendson
 19.99 bryson azzopard
 20.22 comamycube
 20.50 Mikel
 20.91 uvafan
 21.21 Jenscold
 21.80 rona3
 22.64 PM 1729
 22.81 aznanimedude
 23.59 djwcoco
 23.94 Mike Hughey
 24.41 Zaterlord
 24.67 Schmidt
 25.01 ScubeH
 25.28 Alcuber
 26.16 arcio1
 31.17 Tj2OY
 31.33 YddEd
 33.27 MatsBergsten
 33.93 DuffyEdge
 37.95 hfsdo
 40.21 calebcole203
*4x4x4*(28)

 38.55 Muhammad Jihan
 40.01 yoinneroid
 43.85 CuberMan
 51.33 Andrejon
 52.14 Hendry cahyadi
 53.63 riley
 55.43 zaki
 56.47 mycube
 57.77 Unnoticed
 58.01 Radityo
 58.47 JianhanC
 1:03.57 Andri Maulana
 1:09.45 yohanestheda
 1:14.16 Jaycee
 1:15.11 MeshuggahX
 1:15.57 PandaCuber
 1:18.81 Neo63
 1:26.72 Mike Hughey
 1:26.90 comamycube
 1:29.42 Kenneth Svendson
 1:32.89 bryson azzopard
 1:36.43 Mikel
 1:36.63 rona3
 2:03.49 toma
 2:12.10 uvafan
 2:42.25 MatsBergsten
 2:52.88 DuffyEdge
 DNF Schmidt
*5x5x5*(20)

 1:18.99 yoinneroid
 1:28.96 Muhammad Jihan
 1:35.40 JianhanC
 1:35.47 zaki
 1:42.21 CuberMan
 1:52.92 dinostef
 1:54.39 mycube
 1:58.33 Hendry cahyadi
 2:01.93 riley
 2:03.31 Andri Maulana
 2:18.16 yohanestheda
 2:21.58 Neo63
 2:30.44 Mike Hughey
 2:31.03 bryson azzopard
 2:46.95 MeshuggahX
 2:59.49 Jaycee
 3:09.14 Kenneth Svendson
 3:19.33 Mikel
 3:27.79 rona3
 6:36.97 DuffyEdge
*6x6x6*(10)

 3:20.70 mycube
 3:20.71 Muhammad Jihan
 3:26.11 zaki
 3:45.57 JianhanC
 4:18.77 bryson azzopard
 4:40.93 Mike Hughey
 4:53.55 riley
 6:49.31 Mikel
13:38.88 DuffyEdge
 DNF Kenneth Svendson
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:59.80 mycube
 6:41.90 zaki
 7:03.85 bryson azzopard
 7:23.57 Mike Hughey
23:51.17 DuffyEdge
*3x3 one handed*(35)

 14.10 a small kitten
 14.13 Muhammad Jihan
 14.14 yoinneroid
 16.72 antoineccantin
 18.22 CuberMan
 19.84 Radityo
 20.54 Andrejon
 21.07 KCuber
 21.44 Hendry cahyadi
 24.52 mycube
 27.47 JianhanC
 28.42 Neo63
 28.97 Unnoticed
 31.39 dinostef
 31.72 Sillas
 32.90 riley
 33.01 Andri Maulana
 33.39 zaki
 35.67 Jaycee
 36.88 yohanestheda
 37.22 PM 1729
 40.28 bryson azzopard
 41.56 comamycube
 41.84 Mike Hughey
 42.49 Mikel
 43.17 Kenneth Svendson
 43.67 Kukuh Trisna
 45.95 arcio1
 52.61 rona3
 1:01.72 Zaterlord
 1:01.77 Schmidt
 1:14.26 uvafan
 1:25.56 hfsdo
 1:29.33 ScubeH
 1:34.49 DuffyEdge
*3x3 with feet*(13)

 46.52 henrik
 1:20.15 antoineccantin
 1:20.17 Kenneth Svendson
 1:26.12 Andri Maulana
 1:36.95 yoinneroid
 1:38.02 Radityo
 1:46.12 Muhammad Jihan
 1:46.84 CuberMan
 1:53.02 Mike Hughey
 3:07.26 riley
 4:05.96 zaki
 5:10.06 Jaycee
 7:25.15 calebcole203
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(16)

 12.70 Zane_C
 13.25 Unnoticed
 16.15 Muhammad Jihan
 19.16 riley
 19.64 CuberMan
 21.28 Mike Hughey
 23.15 yoinneroid
 27.59 Jaycee
 28.18 Andri Maulana
 35.36 bryson azzopard
 37.22 MatsBergsten
 45.78 yohanestheda
 46.65 Mikel
 1:12.36 Guti
 DNF Neo63
 DNF hfsdo
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(16)

 36.92 Zane_C
 40.53 rubiksarlen
 1:19.67 Mike Hughey
 1:23.45 MatsBergsten
 1:24.87 Hendry cahyadi
 1:49.21 riley
 2:01.73 CuberMan
 2:09.05 yoinneroid
 2:12.52 mande
 2:26.14 Jakube
 2:36.37 brynt97
 3:00.41 Jaycee
 3:23.86 Mikel
 4:00.16 okayama
11:12.15 Zaterlord
 DNF mycube
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 6:39.22 Mike Hughey
11:05.28 yoinneroid
12:42.95 okayama
 DNF Mikel
 DNF CuberMan
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Jaycee
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

14:56.07 Mike Hughey
15:22.90 MatsBergsten
16:33.08 cmhardw
 DNF yoinneroid
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

60:00 Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

14/14 (57:03)  Mike Hughey
11/13 (46:10)  Jakube
7/7 (56:24)  okayama
7/8 (60:00)  yoinneroid
5/5 (24:59)  riley
3/3 ( 7:42)  MatsBergsten
2/2 ( 8:40)  Jaycee
0/0 (10:36)  Mikel
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 57.57 mycube
 1:11.63 Jaycee
 1:14.37 Muhammad Jihan
 1:14.91 Mike Hughey
 1:17.04 yoinneroid
 1:23.05 Unnoticed
 4:00.86 Mikel
 6:10.74 DuffyEdge
*2-3-4 Relay*(21)

 53.61 Muhammad Jihan
 54.62 yoinneroid
 58.47 CuberMan
 1:04.96 Andrejon
 1:07.59 zaki
 1:17.78 Unnoticed
 1:22.15 riley
 1:22.55 mycube
 1:24.03 JianhanC
 1:34.09 Jaycee
 1:35.78 yohanestheda
 1:36.36 Neo63
 1:45.74 MeshuggahX
 1:51.47 bryson azzopard
 1:59.56 Kenneth Svendson
 2:11.15 Mike Hughey
 2:15.40 Mikel
 2:26.31 rona3
 2:55.66 uvafan
 3:48.55 DuffyEdge
 5:04.46 hfsdo
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(15)

 2:11.19 yoinneroid
 2:39.44 Muhammad Jihan
 2:46.89 CuberMan
 2:50.28 JianhanC
 3:02.28 zaki
 3:15.47 riley
 3:26.34 mycube
 4:01.45 Jaycee
 4:07.96 yohanestheda
 4:34.61 MeshuggahX
 4:51.21 Mike Hughey
 5:01.27 Mikel
 5:26.30 bryson azzopard
 5:42.52 rona3
11:07.79 DuffyEdge
*Magic*(12)

 1.00 Andri Maulana
 1.15 yohanestheda
 1.17 Kamil Fiedoruk
 1.38 Radityo
 1.40 Mikel
 1.40 SweetSolver
 1.54 Unnoticed
 1.58 zaki
 1.67 Mike Hughey
 1.85 yoinneroid
 1.99 Muhammad Jihan
 2.88 hfsdo
*Master Magic*(8)

 2.03 Kamil Fiedoruk
 2.28 yohanestheda
 2.82 Andri Maulana
 3.10 Mikel
 3.63 bryson azzopard
 3.64 yoinneroid
 3.81 Mike Hughey
 3.96 zaki
*Skewb*(4)

 17.29 Mike Hughey
 23.15 riley
 23.19 Unnoticed
 23.81 Kenneth Svendson
*Clock*(7)

 10.24 Andrejon
 10.53 comamycube
 13.77 zaki
 14.41 yoinneroid
 14.60 CuberMan
 16.71 Unnoticed
 17.07 Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(19)

 5.52 Muhammad Jihan
 5.54 Maxelino
 5.92 Andrejon
 6.94 Alcuber
 7.11 yoinneroid
 7.68 Neo63
 7.95 zaki
 8.01 CuberMan
 8.52 comamycube
 8.83 Jaycee
 8.87 Unnoticed
 9.22 jonlin
 9.88 mycube
 10.14 riley
 11.82 bryson azzopard
 12.85 Mike Hughey
 13.82 Mikel
 13.93 Kenneth Svendson
 15.91 Schmidt
*Megaminx*(13)

 1:22.99 dinostef
 1:23.53 Divineskulls
 1:30.95 JianhanC
 1:40.86 yoinneroid
 1:47.58 Unnoticed
 2:00.55 CuberMan
 2:08.22 arcio1
 2:20.65 mycube
 2:26.94 Neo63
 2:41.40 zaki
 2:55.62 Mike Hughey
 3:04.02 bryson azzopard
 3:52.85 okayama
*Square-1*(9)

 18.33 Neo63
 28.83 yoinneroid
 32.78 comamycube
 51.13 Mike Hughey
 58.52 okayama
 58.74 Jaycee
 58.76 Andrejon
 1:22.96 hfsdo
 1:24.94 Mikel
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

25 okayama
30 mycube
32 Jaycee
33 Muhammad Jihan
35 mande
38 Mike Hughey
40 yoinneroid
48 rona3
65 Mikel
67 DuffyEdge
68 hfsdo
DNF  ardi4nto

*Contest results*

390 yoinneroid
319 Muhammad Jihan
311 Mike Hughey
284 CuberMan
262 mycube
246 riley
238 zaki
232 Jaycee
210 Unnoticed
199 Andrejon
190 Neo63
186 JianhanC
176 Hendry cahyadi
171 yohanestheda
165 Mikel
163 Andri Maulana
153 bryson azzopard
134 dinostef
123 Radityo
112 Kenneth Svendson
108 comamycube
97 MeshuggahX
88 MatsBergsten
84 antoineccantin
81 rona3
79 okayama
79 Maxelino
77 KCuber
76 PandaCuber
72 Sillas
70 DuffyEdge
57 mande
55 FinnGamer
53 uvafan
52 Alcuber
50 Jdegotta
48 Jakube
45 Kukuh Trisna
43 hfsdo
42 Schmidt
41 Zaterlord
40 Zane_C
39 a small kitten
37 PM 1729
36 toma
34 djwcoco
33 arcio1
25 Guti
24 ScubeH
20 rubiksarlen
20 Jenscold
20 Kamil Fiedoruk
17 henrik
17 aznanimedude
16 Divineskulls
15 YddEd
11 cmhardw
11 brynt97
11 ardi4nto
10 jonlin
9 calebcole203
9 nickvu2
9 SweetSolver
9 Tj2OY


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh wow, I was not paying attention to the deadlines. I did this solve last night, is it too late to add my result in?

*5x5x5BLD:* 16:33.08 DNS DNS


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 10, 2012)

cmhardw said:


> Oh wow, I was not paying attention to the deadlines. I did this solve last night, is it too late to add my result in?
> 
> *5x5x5BLD:* 16:33.08 DNS DNS



Of course it isn't


----------

